# Cheap and cheerful beer line cleaner



## welly2 (9/3/16)

I'm sure I've seen this already on this forum somewhere, sometime but I forget where and when.

Take one of these:






And unscrew the nozzle from the front. And then take one of these plus a bit of silicon tape and screw it on the front (it screws on perfectly):





Add some water with your chosen cleaner, give it a pump and attach your beer line to it. Bingo. Total cost? Just over a tenner.


----------



## Danscraftbeer (9/3/16)

Its a good cheap handy piece of equipment. A separate one for a Sanitizer sprayer.
Be gentle and careful with those rubber seal rings though. Funny shaped rubber O rings in the neck get twisted and never seal.
Loob the seal and line up properly before tightening.
Tighten gently at a time, pump and test the seal is good before the final tighten. If the seal isn't right and you tighten to try and seal it will warp the rubber ring.


----------



## Blind Dog (9/3/16)

Or, clean and sanitise your lines every time you clean a keg using co2, which I'd use anyway to clean and sanitise the dip tube. If you find you're not cleaning your lines often enough, drink more. Pet bottle with carb cap also works.

Nothing much against the sprayer bottle per se as it works for some. I just found it leaked all over the shop and left a weird plastic taste in the lines which might just be me, but I've not had since I switched to pet bottles and / or keg cleaning routine.


----------



## waggastew (9/3/16)

+1 PET w carb cap. Good squeeze to get it flowing. Bloody useful and simple which means my lines get cleaned often.

Still sprayer looks like s good idea and less squeezing


----------



## Bribie G (10/3/16)

Quarter fill keg with a hot solution of perc and trisodium phosphate and run through lines and leave lines full for an hour. Then flush out with hot kettle water from the same keg, that's then ready to take the brew.


----------



## mr_wibble (10/3/16)

Bribie G said:


> Quarter fill keg with a hot solution of perc and trisodium phosphate and run through lines and leave lines full for an hour. Then flush out with hot kettle water from the same keg, that's then ready to take the brew.


This is my preferred method too.


----------



## Mr B (15/3/16)

I just put a bit of silicon hose over the sprayer nozzle, other end over the beer tap nozzle, pressure up and push it through the lines.

Leave for a bit, then do the same with water to flush.

Easy


----------



## pist (22/3/16)

Blind Dog said:


> Or, clean and sanitise your lines every time you clean a keg using co2, which I'd use anyway to clean and sanitise the dip tube. If you find you're not cleaning your lines often enough, drink more. Pet bottle with carb cap also works.
> 
> Nothing much against the sprayer bottle per se as it works for some. I just found it leaked all over the shop and left a weird plastic taste in the lines which might just be me, but I've not had since I switched to pet bottles and / or keg cleaning routine.


Some aren't able to drink all that much due to work commitments. Due to my roster I'm pretty much limited to pouring a few beers on days off only (thanks 0 tolerance drug and alcohol testing). Nothing for a keg to last me a month sometimes more


----------



## wynnum1 (22/3/16)

pist said:


> Some aren't able to drink all that much due to work commitments. Due to my roster I'm pretty much limited to pouring a few beers on days off only (thanks 0 tolerance drug and alcohol testing). Nothing for a keg to last me a month sometimes more


Interesting with the drug testing of drivers on one show they showed a motor bike mechanic who had taken drugs on the weekend birthday party and next day was positive was informed by police that drugs could stay in the system for week but he was free to drive after 24 hours.


----------



## jayjt29 (28/3/16)

Was only looking at one of those garden pumps the other day! Think ill get one and make a line cleaner just need to get hold of a cheap fitting.

Cheers
Jay


----------

